
Major Divides in Programming - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/@fagnerbrack/3-major-divides-in-programming-b07aa10a0d93
======
hinkley
What’s with the strikethroughs on all of the hypertext? Stop trying to
reinvent underline. Just use underline.

~~~
fagnerbrack
Strikethrough? Where did you see strikethrough in the text? It should be
underline, maybe a bug in Medium? Which device/browser are you using?

~~~
hinkley
iPhone.

